# Topics > Smart home > Home robots >  i-do, mobile home robot platform, KUKA AG, Augsburg, Bavaria, Germany

## Airicist

Manufacturer - KUKA AG

----------


## Airicist

The Future of Consumer Robots | KUKA @ Hannover Fair 2018

Published on Jun 14, 2018




> i-do – The Mobile Home Robot Platform
> 
> Experience robotic intelligence that will enrich our daily lives.
> 
> Autonomous vacuum cleaners already whiz around many homes. Some lawns are tended to by robotic lawn mowers. 
> 
> Our i-do concept study, that we presented at Hannover Fair 2018, goes a considerable step further, however. I-do is a home robot platform that already hints at how we expect our homes to be in the future. Our home assistant is designed to assume all types of duties and makes our homes safer, achieving all this equipped with the requisite modular features and controlled by voice commands.

----------

